# Tahoe Advice



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

North Lake shits on South Lake, unless you're looking for a more vibrant night-life. South Lake is full of crack heads and general griminess. 

If you just want to ride, and then mellow out at the cabin/condo/whatever, North Lake is by far the better place to be. The resort proximity is a lot higher than South Lake. You have Northstar, Squaw, Alpine, Sugar Bowl, etc all within 45 minutes of each other. You're a quick drive to Reno as well, if there's no snow on the ground. 

Look for places in Kings Beach, Truckee, or Tahoe City. Anywhere along the lake between KB and TC would be ideal too (Carnelian Bay, Tahoe Vista).

Anything else in particular you wanna know?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, what's up for night life. The girl doesn't ride as much if at all, so I need nice places to take her out to dinner and shit for her to do during the day. Mind you drinking is about all I have to do to keep her happy.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

And what are the "must hit" mountains. I hear mixed things on most resorts.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

We went last December and stayed in South Lake about a couple blocks from the gondola at Heavenly for about $40 a night. You can get cheaper lodging IMO in South Lake than North Lake. You can check Vbro and similiar sites to compare. 

We rode Heavenly, Kirkwood and Northstar and Kirkwood was by far my favorite. Its about an hour from South Lake and Northstar is about 45 mins from South Lake. South Lake has you brand name Casinos(Harrahs, etc) and has plenty of local and chain restuarants. 

To me it felt like South Lake had more options for eating/lodging/entertainment as Northlake felt more isolated.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Yeah, what's up for night life. The girl doesn't ride as much if at all, so I need nice places to take her out to dinner and shit for her to do during the day. Mind you drinking is about all I have to do to keep her happy.


There's definitely still stuff to do in North Lake, but most of the bars/restaurants close at a decent hour. There are some casinos on the North Shore, the CBC and the Tahoe Biltmore right across the stateline, but they're nowhere near as classy as the South Lake casinos, but you still get to gamble and get free drinks.

If you're looking to get rowdy at night, or just have more options, definitely look into South Lake. Granted, if you stayed in Truckee, Reno is only a quick 30-40 minute drive.

Northstar and Squaw would be the two main resorts I would hit. Both villages have an extensive list of restaurants and shops, so the girlie can keep busy during the day if she decides not to ride. Heavenly/downtown South Lake also has a great scene for someone not really interested in riding.

Kinda just depends on what you're looking for/to do.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm also looking to head out to Tahoe for the first time this season and was wondering why Sierra is never mentioned in any of the Tahoe threads:dunno:? As in should I look into riding else where as my season pass includes a few free days there excluding Saturday's, but I don't want a bad experience just to save a few bucks. My questions are is south lake within a reasonable distance from the Sierra resort, and or should I look into the other resorts all together? Also I plan on going mid march during spring break, so nightlife will be coming in as a close second to actual riding and south lake sounds like where I want to be. What sites do you guys use to look for condo style lodging? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Sierra is a 15-20 minute drive from Heavenly's gondola. It's really not that far.

I haven't spent too much time there, as I've ridden almost exclusively on the North Shore since I was a kid, but I've been there a few times. Super fun on a powdery day. I have a few friends who love riding Sierra, and have nothing but good things to say about it. I just never spent enough time there to feel the entire resort out.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Sierra is a 15-20 minute drive from Heavenly's gondola. It's really not that far.
> 
> I haven't spent too much time there, as I've ridden almost exclusively on the North Shore since I was a kid, but I've been there a few times. Super fun on a powdery day. I have a few friends who love riding Sierra, and have nothing but good things to say about it. I just never spent enough time there to feel the entire resort out.


Sounds good and thanks for the reply. Any advise on south lake lodging? I should have between 6-10 in the group, all around 25 and ready to drink and gamble a little.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

There are ALOT of options for lodging, especially with that many people. You can probably find a weekend cabin rental in the area, and split the costs. Also, there are a lot of hotel rooms in the general downtown area that range in price, I'm sure you would be able to find some cheaper hotel options as well within walking distance to the casinos.

I always just used hotels.com whenever I needed to book something down there.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

bmaniga said:


> I'm also looking to head out to Tahoe for the first time this season and was wondering why Sierra is never mentioned in any of the Tahoe threads:dunno:? As in should I look into riding else where as my season pass includes a few free days there excluding Saturday's, but I don't want a bad experience just to save a few bucks. My questions are is south lake within a reasonable distance from the Sierra resort, and or should I look into the other resorts all together? Also I plan on going mid march during spring break, so nightlife will be coming in as a close second to actual riding and south lake sounds like where I want to be. What sites do you guys use to look for condo style lodging? any help is appreciated.


Sierra is awesome! If i lived closer to south lake and the hwy 50 side id get my pass there. They have great parks, great on a powder day, not too far from south lake. Id choose sierra or kirkwood over heavenly.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but since people are still posting I thought I'd chime in for the newbs looking to hit up Tahoe...SOUTH LAKE SUCKS! There, I've said it. But I guess I'm old. If you're looking to party all night and hit the mountain with a throbbing head, South Lake is for you. All-night casinos (I actually like the Lakeside Inn, with their 24-hour cheapo Mex restaurant and low-stakes casino -- they cater to snowboarders with no money). But other than that and Heavenly (ugh!), there is no there there. 

That said, it is a gateway to Kirkwood. Seriously, if you're going to Tahoe, fuck everything else and just go to Kirkwood. Trouble is, Kirkwood isn't really at Lake Tahoe. It's 45 minutes off South Lake. So we use South Lake (and the Lakeside Inn) as a cheap sleepover on our way from Tahoe City (Alpine, Squaw, Homewood, Northstar). Stay in Tahoe City, it's mellow, with decent restaurants, board shops, dogs wearing bandanas, total mellow California vibe. And the mountains are all really close by...put on your gear at home at be at the lifts in 20 minutes. I honestly don't get the appeal of South Lake. It's a shithole honky-tonk, and Heavenly is totally overrated and overcrowded (unless you want to take pictures -- but even then, Homewood is far more beautiful and way less crowded).


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> There's definitely still stuff to do in North Lake, but most of the bars/restaurants close at a decent hour. There are some casinos on the North Shore, the CBC and the Tahoe Biltmore right across the stateline, but they're nowhere near as classy as the South Lake casinos, but you still get to gamble and get free drinks.
> 
> If you're looking to get rowdy at night, or just have more options, definitely look into South Lake. Granted, if you stayed in Truckee, Reno is only a quick 30-40 minute drive.
> 
> ...


What do you count as a "decent hour"? And you mentioned hotels.com, you strictly talking about S. Lake Tahoe? Considering I grew up in Vegas (after the aforementioned birth in Reno) and my gf doesn't gamble I have no wish to spend time at a second rate Vegas. If we want Vegas, we'll just go there. I would like a few chill bars, and activities to do. I'll probably take a day off of boarding to hang out with her. So is there some shit to do?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

You should be good with the North Shore. Hit Northstar (ride the back side), Ride Squaw all sorts of options there, and take the lady to Homewood for a day. I suggest staying Tahoe City over Truckee. In TC you're down by the lake. It is pretty sleepy, but there is still plenty to do.

South Shore is fun, but second-rate Reno is pretty much what you got there. Heavenly is ok, but just doesn't get the snow that Squaw gets. Heav is very big and spread-out, but just eh riding. The views are gorgeous and, while Homewood also offers lake views, Heavenly's are from a more elevated perspective (2200 ft higher) and they also offer a pretty cool desert view. Kirkwood is always worth the drive and usually gets much more snow than most other resorts. It is also a long, windy drive (Though I LOVE the drive) from South Lake.

Sierra is much more low-key, but good tree riding for sure.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a few things to add...

Sierra is 35-40 minutes from Heavenly gondola (someone mentioned 15-20). It is a really fun mountain for powder and groomer/park days, and it seems pretty easy to find lift ticket deals. 

Kirkwood is awesome, but only on powder days or if it has snowed recently. Keep in mind that Tahoe gets huge storms then 1-2 weeks of sunshine. Mountains like Heavenly and Northstar take way better care of their groomers and parks than Kirkwood. On any given day Kirkwood can be a block of ice while Heavenly feels like a dream. So base your decisions on weather and conditions.

Lastly, I live in South Lake and it's paradise to me. The population of South Lake is 10 times the 2nd biggest town (Tahoe City), so naturally there will be a few more noticeable dirtbags. Also the casinos are much larger, and where there are casinos, there will be a few weirdlies (as my father in law calls them). But the majority of people here are amazing and inspiring and outdoor enthusiasts just like me and you. The lack of modernization is a result of environmental laws against development (to protect the lake), and that's a good thing. Perspective is a funny thing. It's Lake Tahoe... it's the most beautiful place in the country in my opinion. If you travel here and fixate on anything negative, that has more to do with you and less to do with Tahoe.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

While alot of people have different opinions, I think the thing you should pick up on is the driving distance between most of the resorts is within an hour so you can always drive and see different areas. There is something for everyone in the Tahoe region.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

It's funny even in the thread people are split between North and South Tahoe. I'm gonna run the options past ze gf because really I just want to board and I don't care where. If I give her some control it'll make my life muchhhh easier. Alqwa! Answer my other Q's haha.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

There ain't shit in North Lake. We had a cabin in Carnelian Bay, right in between Northstar and Squaw/Alpine. 15 minutes to each or so. Sure there are some casinos across the state line but meh. If your girl won't get bored then this area is key because Northstar gets shit on but is fun to dick around, Squaw is pretty epic and Alpine isn't too shabby.

If it hasn't snowed recently Alpine has better conditions supposedly, and was true on our trip.

No experience with Heavenly. Sierra has a local feel to it, compared to the mega resorts. Northstar village is huge, Squaw seemed a little smaller, neither felt hoppin and poppin like Breckenridge's town area. I think Southlake would be better for that. Northstar/Squaw villages felt dead at night.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

wvbms said:


> Just a few things to add...
> 
> Sierra is 35-40 minutes from Heavenly gondola (someone mentioned 15-20). It is a really fun mountain for powder and groomer/park days, and it seems pretty easy to find lift ticket deals.
> 
> ...


Any nice dining/non casino food? I'm not real big on eating in Casinos seeing as how I grew up around them. So help a brother out haha.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Absolutely! 

Naked Fish is my favorite restaurant in town (about 1/2 west of Heav gondola). Mainly sushi and they have fresh fish coming in about 4 days a week, so really great quality, not to mention great sushi chefs. They also have some good cooked entrees if sushi isn't your thing (try the butterfish entree).

The Chart House is amazing and has some of the best views of the lake of any non casino restaurant. Go up for sunset and request a window seat. 

Scusa is the best Italian in town. It's like 5-6 miles or so west of casinos/Heav gondola. 

Blue Angel is great for sandwiches and $15 entrees. Really creative chefs there and has a good laid back, ski town atmosphere. We always try to eat on the couch with coffee table by the fire place. It's about 2-3 miles from gondola. 

Riva is on the lake and has a fine dining side and a bar/lounge side, food priced accordingly. Never had anything bad there. 2-3 miles from gondola. 

Edgewood Golf Course is about a mile from the gondola and sits on the lake. They have a fine dining restaurant and Brooke's Bar which has high end bar food. 

I could keep going... there are several options right there in the village at the gondola, Base Camp Pizza, Gunbarrel Grill, Kalani's (pricier sushi/Pacific Rim), Stateline Brewery, etc... 

This should be enough places to look up.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd just go to Northstar if I were you. I went to all the Tahoe resorts last year and had the most fun at Northstar. It also has the best village and your girl can just chill out there if she's not snowboarding. It's got a lot of good mid range terrain for a snowboarder which I personally think is more fun for a vacation.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

If you stay at North Lake, Carnelian Bay is pretty far away from everything, but "Everything" is a relative term on the North Shore. There a few good restaurants, LOTS of good mountains...that said, one that everyone leaves out is Mt. Rose. It's on the mountain road from Reno. Highest base elevation of any mountain out there, so if you're not sure about altitude sickness, not the best place to start. Also, being on the middle of the mountain, there is absolutely nothing to do there if your girl isn't riding, but on Wednesdays they have 2-for-1 lift tickets, and the diamonds down the front are great for some serious charging. It has two main lodges on opposite sides of the mountain, one with a big-ass deck for enjoying a cocktail, especially on a warm Tahoe day. Great vibe, there will lots of people lounging around in tank tops on the deck. And while the views are great from up top, the peak is not only high, but tiny. It might kind of freak you out when you first get off the lift, because it drops right off. It can be a weird experience at first, but once you're used to it and know where you're going, I think Mt. Rose is a lot of fun and highly underrated. As is Homewood, also in North Lake. Homewood is super quite, only two green trails whose only real purpose is to return you to the two base lodges, otherwise it's all blues, blacks and glades -- and the most beautiful views you'll find on Tahoe. Some trails you can't even see the bottom, you just feel like you're going to ride right into that beautiful lake.

That said, the others' advice for your girl isn't bad. Personally, I can't stand Northstar, except for the long-long black trails running down the opposite side. Otherwise it is just a huge shopping mall with ski trails. Again, though, it will give your girl something to do while you ride. Mostly blues, mostly short, and the parking situation is terrible, even if you get there early.

Even if you stay at North Lake, the drive to South Lake is easy, beautiful, and scary as shit in places. The trip around Emerald Bay is not to be missed...just leave Heavenly or Kirkwood in time to kit the sunset and get home before dark. It is NOT a road you want to be driving after dark. If it's snowing at all, they'll close it in a heartbeat, too, but you can always drive up the other side of the lake, which is a much bigger road, still pretty, just longer.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> That said, the others' advice for your girl isn't bad. Personally, I can't stand Northstar, except for the long-long black trails running down the opposite side. Otherwise it is just a huge shopping mall with ski trails. Again, though, it will give your girl something to do while you ride. Mostly blues, mostly short, and the parking situation is terrible, even if you get there early.


LOL. This. 

I rode all over Tahoe last season and Northstar was the only place where I wish I could get my money back. I mean it is just stupidly crowded, as it is insanely oversold. And its totally gnar free. I can usually have an awesome time inbounds just about anywhere, but Northstar is the one place where I come close to saying - ugh, no thanks. You have to stick to the backside to not be annoyed out of your mind. BUT is IS workable for a day of riding. AND your girl can hit up the spa or go tubing or do something while you are out riding at Northstar. It really caters to the stay behind SOs

Or go to Heavenly at south lake and take the gondola from downtown. There's a little downtown shuttle bus that she can hit up. Then she can have something to do that isn't waiting around for you. Seriously, I remember from the one time I was injured and hung out at the base while my friends and my brother were out riding. I was bored to death. If your lady has a penchant for the booze, she'll be damn trashed by 2 PM everyday because she'll have nothing better to do. Yes, south shore is total cheese. But there are other human beings there. And while Sierra is a great mountain on the south side, its still a good 30 minutes from anything. 

If you are looking for a big terrain vacay where the boarding is the most important thing then look at staying at Squaw or def Kirkwood (which is hands down the best boarding you'll get in Tahoe.) But if you just want to have a decent time out there and spend time with your girl - then Northstar is a good option as is Heavenly.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Northstar is pretty damn flat. But great for hitting up the parks.

Put it this way. I had three guys with me, that was on their 2nd time boarding ever, and their first time was Bear Mountain. And basically took them all over the mountain with no issues whatsoever (they fell but weren't intimidated by any of the runs).

Fun mountain. But not if you are looking for challenging steeps.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Northstar is pretty damn flat. But great for hitting up the parks.
> 
> Put it this way. I had three guys with me, that was on their 2nd time boarding ever, and their first time was Bear Mountain. And basically took them all over the mountain with no issues whatsoever (they fell but weren't intimidated by any of the runs).
> 
> Fun mountain. But not if you are looking for challenging steeps.


It reminded me of a Vermont mountain. Like Mt. Snow or something. Where the rest of Tahoe has big-ass bowls and ridges and steeps, Northstar has basic narrow trails carved through the pine trees. Again, the "steeps" on the backside are fun and long, but there are only 4-5 of them. The rest of the mountain is just a playground for tourists.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Northstar is pretty damn flat. But great for hitting up the parks.
> 
> Put it this way. I had three guys with me, that was on their 2nd time boarding ever, and their first time was Bear Mountain. And basically took them all over the mountain with no issues whatsoever (they fell but weren't intimidated by any of the runs).
> 
> Fun mountain. But not if you are looking for challenging steeps.


I'm looking for it all really. I'll probably bring two boards and one set of bindings since my gf isn't bringing a deck I'll use her free checked board. I just like fooling around. Some days I'm into terrain, some days its park. Where i live is mostly park riding, but I still love it.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I've noticed that most people recommend flying into Reno, but I've been checking flight prices to Sacramento and they are significantly cheaper. Sacramento is an extra hour drive from North Lake Tahoe, but you can save around 300 in plane tickets between 5 people.

Is there a reason that people don't like to fly into Sacramento to get to Tahoe?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'm looking for it all really. I'll probably bring two boards and one set of bindings since my gf isn't bringing a deck I'll use her free checked board. I just like fooling around. Some days I'm into terrain, some days its park. Where i live is mostly park riding, but I still love it.


Seriously, there are worse places than Northstar. You could be stuck at Mountain Creek. I had fun there riding with my wife during the morning. Easy, short blues through Vermonty-carved trails. I mean, seriously, it was fun. But it was no kind of challenge at all. If we hadn't got a free ticket for a gas fill-up at Shell we wouldn't have gone.

What made it FUN was a big storm that moved in mid-day, after the wives were off at the spa having a rub-down from Lars. Soon the wind kicked up and it started a classic Tahoe dumping...I've never seen snow fall that fast. 30 mph winds, white-out conditions. That's when we moved to the diamonds on the backside. Each run had a couple more inches of pow than the last. While I think Northstar sucks in general, it wound up being one of the best powder days ever. We rode those diamonds on the backside, all alone, for three hours, until they finally shut the lifts down because of wind hold.

All told...anywhere you go in Tahoe is awesome. Really. Just take your lady to the the lakefront park, or do the dinner cruise, whatever. You can't go wrong.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

JonSnow said:


> I've noticed that most people recommend flying into Reno, but I've been checking flight prices to Sacramento and they are significantly cheaper. Sacramento is an extra hour drive from North Lake Tahoe, but you can save around 300 in plane tickets between 5 people.
> 
> Is there a reason that people don't like to fly into Sacramento to get to Tahoe?


YES! Absolutely. There is a reason people don't like to fly into Sacramento. 

Reno is small, and you can find a nice casino-hotel to spend the night in after your flight. And it will be a long flight, you DON'T want to drive for hours through 2,000 ft high mountain roads after you land and deal with you bags and transfers. Your lady will appreciate a short trip and a nice hotel with a fine dinner and a hot-tub room for CHEAP. Seriously cheap...check Kayak, Expedia, whatever. You wake up early (maybe another in-room hot tub and bloody mary), drive up the crazy mountain road past Mt. Rose...pull in for a bloody mary at one of the two lodges, piss your pants looking at the chutes, maybe take few runs, and be at your hotel while the sun's still up.

Sacramento? Fly into a massive city and drive drive drive, and if you are coming in to Tahoe on a Friday/weekend night, they literally -- not kidding -- have cops blocking off all the in-roads to the lake with traffic cones and special lanes for the tourists and weekenders. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've flown into both. Actually just had two weddings in Sacramento in the past month. Just got back this morning from one. Pissed because they could have scheduled weddings when the resorts were open so I wasted flights to the area without any boarding :thumbsdown:

My wife went to school in Davis so we go up there a lot.

Reno is more convenient. Both are quite doable. I've flown into Sac and drove to Reno. Flown into Reno and drove to Tahoe City. Flown into Sac and drove to Sierra at Tahoe in the morning, etc. etc.

While not ideal you can stay in Reno and drive to the resorts. Northstar isn't too far away actually. Being from Southern California and hundreds of Vegas trips, Reno during prime time feels like Vegas at 6:30am on the weekend after an all night bender. Kind of dead and slow. A few stragglers around town.

My friends are absolute gamblers so they always, always stay at Grand Sierra resort. And just drive out to Squaw/Alpine/Northstar in the morning. They get comped rooms so that's how they roll. and I've stayed there twice on Tahoe trips. But we haven't hit a snowstorm yet so not sure how it would be if one hits while we're trying to drive to the resorts.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess I recommended Northstar because I like parks and they have the best parks in Tahoe IMO. I used to mainly ride Kirkwood when I lived in the bay but coming from Reno everything else is closer. Squaw is the better north side hill if you are looking for terrain instead of parks. It's easy to hit up different spots on different days. Even Mammoth is only 3 hours away


----------



## photog4fun (Nov 23, 2013)

*Lake Tahoe season pass scan at lifts*

*Does anyone know what information shows up when the lift operator scans my season pass at Heaven/Kirkwood/Northstar? Does it show birthdate and/or sex?* Adult vs. College vs. Teen?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

photog4fun said:


> *Does anyone know what information shows up when the lift operator scans my season pass at Heaven/Kirkwood/Northstar? Does it show birthdate and/or sex?* Adult vs. College vs. Teen?


You trying to borrow a friends, or let a friend borrow yours?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

photog4fun said:


> *Does anyone know what information shows up when the lift operator scans my season pass at Heaven/Kirkwood/Northstar? Does it show birthdate and/or sex?* Adult vs. College vs. Teen?


Trying to use someone else's pass?

All your information shows up. Your picture, address, birth date, email address, etc.

Lifties/scanners are also given $50 for every person they catch using an unauthorized pass, so there is extra motivation for them to question people (especially when they're making like $8.50 an hour).


----------



## photog4fun (Nov 23, 2013)

*share pass*



NoOtherOptions said:


> You trying to borrow a friends, or let a friend borrow yours?


I have serious health problems and only have energy to ski for about 1-2 hrs. so I wanted my sister to be able to use my pass the rest of the day since I am barely using it. She looks a lot like me but is 10 yrs. younger.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

photog4fun said:


> I have serious health problems and only have energy to ski for about 1-2 hrs. so I wanted my sister to be able to use my pass the rest of the day since I am barely using it. She looks a lot like me but is 10 yrs. younger.


See what homie said above. I didn't know that but makes sense.


----------



## Av2915 (Mar 2, 2013)

Im also planning on maybe a trip next season to Tahoe. Ive been reading this and am thinking south lake since the girlfriend would be easier to entertain with some exciting nightlife. My questions are is that the best choice if i want to hit Kirkwood, Sierra, and Heavenly...or am i switching mountain locations? Any recommended resorts? Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

You will have a car, right? South Lake is the best option. Heavenly is right there. Sierra is 20-30 min drive away and Kirkwood is 45-60 mins away. Both worth the drive and the visit. Sierra generally gets better/more snow than Heavenly, and Kirkwood moreso than Sierra. 4WD is good to have if you are renting, but there are shuttles to Kirkwood from SLT if you do not have a 4wd Car.


----------



## Av2915 (Mar 2, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> You will have a car, right? South Lake is the best option. Heavenly is right there. Sierra is 20-30 min drive away and Kirkwood is 45-60 mins away. Both worth the drive and the visit. Sierra generally gets better/more snow than Heavenly, and Kirkwood moreso than Sierra. 4WD is good to have if you are renting, but there are shuttles to Kirkwood from SLT if you do not have a 4wd Car.



Was hoping there was a shuttle available to all of the 3 from whatever resort as i will be flying in but car rental wouldnt be out of the question


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> You will have a car, right? South Lake is the best option. Heavenly is right there. Sierra is 20-30 min drive away and Kirkwood is 45-60 mins away. Both worth the drive and the visit. Sierra generally gets better/more snow than Heavenly, and Kirkwood moreso than Sierra. 4WD is good to have if you are renting, but there are shuttles to Kirkwood from SLT if you do not have a 4wd Car.


When it snows, 4wd/awd does nothing. You need snow tires.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> When it snows, 4wd/awd does nothing. You need snow tires.


Bullshit. You need good MS tires on an AWD or 4x4. I've driven through some hairy shit on the Carson Pass and the Donner Pass, watching Jeeps spin off the road in my rear view mirror. No chains, no "snow tires." Just good MS tires and responsible driving. It's scary as shit, your knuckles are sore from gripping the steering wheel...but there is no question that 4x4 or AWD with ESC turned off and AWD locked ON will get you through.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> Bullshit. You need good MS tires on an AWD or 4x4. I've driven through some hairy shit on the Carson Pass and the Donner Pass, watching Jeeps spin off the road in my rear view mirror. No chains, no "snow tires." Just good MS tires and responsible driving. It's scary as shit, your knuckles are sore from gripping the steering wheel...but there is no question that 4x4 or AWD with ESC turned off and AWD locked ON will get you through.


WOW, way to be civil fuckface. I guess I don't need to be courteous, at least not with you. 

My buddy flipped his 4runner in a storm, luckily everyone was safe and sound. And he had all-season tires. So yeah, I'm not going to drive in the snow with all-season tires. I'd rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

say chi sin lo said:


> When it snows, 4wd/awd does nothing. You need snow tires.


You are just wrong sir. You need good tires and a driver who isn't an idiot. If you know how to drive in the snow and have AWD/4WD you should be fine and all-seasons should be fine. Sure there are issues that need to be considered.....snow depth/vehicle clearence, avoiding other idiot drivers, missing a turn, etc. 4wd and all seasons should be fine. If you think that you're a stud and can rock and roll in the snow because you have 4wd, then you're going to be in for a world of hurting.......and a very late arrival to the mountain or home. 
True, though, that 4wd and city/street slicks are going to create an issue.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

My point to *say-chi-sin-lo*:

I've driven every inch of Tahoe in rental 4x4s with proper equipment. I've driven through the Carson Pass during a snowstorm in which it should have been shut down. I've gone over the Emerald Bay pass just before they locked it down. I will repeat, BULLSHIT that 4WD/AWD does nothing. It's way better than a Carolla with chains. Period.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> My buddy flipped his 4runner in a storm, luckily everyone was safe and sound. And he had all-season tires. So yeah, I'm not going to drive in the snow with all-season tires. I'd rather be safe then sorry.


Just because your idiot friend doesn't know how to drive safely in inclement weather doesn't mean that AWD/4X4 doesn't work.

Stay down in the Bay and away from the roads up here.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Not to pile on, but I got caught out in a heavy snowstorm heading back to kings beach from reno in a rental hyundai tucson at like 2am with the chain lights flashing on the side of the Mt. Rose highway. As long as you drive smart, a 4/awd vehicle on all seasons can make it.:thumbsup:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Just because your idiot friend doesn't know how to drive safely in inclement weather doesn't mean that AWD/4X4 doesn't work.
> 
> Stay down in the Bay and away from the roads up here.


Pretty sure my "idiot" friend knows more about driving, momentum, and kinetic energy than you.

Tell me the difference between braking on a 2wd and a 4/awd.

Me and my "idiot" friend would rather be safe than sorry fucktard.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> My point to *say-chi-sin-lo*:
> 
> I've driven every inch of Tahoe in rental 4x4s with proper equipment. I've driven through the Carson Pass during a snowstorm in which it should have been shut down. I've gone over the Emerald Bay pass just before they locked it down. I will repeat, BULLSHIT that 4WD/AWD does nothing. It's way better than a *Carolla *with chains. Period.


And it's cOrolla.

My point to *surfinsnow* is that, when the conditions are bad enough, 4/awd systems with just all-season tires is not sufficient.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> Pretty sure my "idiot" friend knows more about driving, momentum, and kinetic energy than you.
> 
> Tell me the difference between braking on a 2wd and a 4/awd.
> 
> Me and my "idiot" friend would rather be safe than sorry fucktard.


Clearly not since I've never flipped my 4Runner in the snow...and I live up here.

4x4/AWD doesn't make a difference when braking, it helps with acceleration and momentum. Something you guys clearly forgot to learn. Seems like you guys are those tools who think you're so high and mighty rallying past everyone on I80 in your SUV until you put it into a ditch on the side of the road. 

Like I said, stay down in the Bay.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Clearly not since I've never flipped my 4Runner in the snow...and I live up here.
> 
> 4x4/AWD doesn't make a difference when braking, it helps with acceleration and momentum. Something you guys clearly forgot to learn. Seems like you guys are those tools who think you're so high and mighty rallying past everyone on I80 in your SUV until you put it into a ditch on the side of the road.
> 
> Like I said, stay down in the Bay.


Your parents raised you well, attacking people you don't know and seemingly attacking one's unfortunate event. You must love net anonymity. Talking big behind a computer screen.

NO shit braking has nothing to do with acceleration and momentum. Tell me how you're going to stop the car when the tires when the roads are so slick that your all-season tires are essentially gliding on the road. You can have the most powerful brakes in the world, but if you don't have the tires to grip the surface, you're not stopping the car.

Look at you with your assumptions, you know what they say: can't spell assume with out the first three letters. Not everyone lives in Tahoe and are exposed to slick conditions on a regular basis. Those who aren't exposed to those conditions on a regular basis will be caught off-guard like we were.

Don't ever get into an accident man, because if you do. I'm going to sit here, laugh and point at you. Remember, ANY accident, I'm going to sit here and point and laugh at you. With or without injuries/fatalities, I'm going to act like you and say: "psssh, I ain't never flipped a car".

Actually, if you do get into an accident. Let me know, I'd like to personally come to visit, and laugh at you. Thanks tool.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> Your parents raised you well, attacking people you don't know and seemingly attacking one's unfortunate event. You must love net anonymity. Talking big behind a computer screen.
> 
> NO shit braking has nothing to do with acceleration and momentum. Tell me how you're going to stop the car when the tires when the roads are so slick that your all-season tires are essentially gliding on the road. You can have the most powerful brakes in the world, but if you don't have the tires to grip the surface, you're not stopping the car.
> 
> ...


Just stop


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> Just stop


Why? Are my points of using snow tires with 4/awd is more beneficial, especially in the area of stopping the car?

And also, how else am I supposed to combat asshole-like behavior? Since people think they're badasses and how well they know their roads, why not ride without helmets then? You don't need to have it. Just like how you don't need to have snow tires, right?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

say chi sin lo said:


> NO shit braking has nothing to do with acceleration and momentum. Tell me how you're going to stop the car when the tires when the roads are so slick that your all-season tires are essentially gliding on the road. You can have the most powerful brakes in the world, but if you don't have the tires to grip the surface, you're not stopping the car.


If the road is icy, no tires are going to stop you, not even dedicated winter tires. Your point is moot.

Stop driving so fast in the snow/icy conditions.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> If the road is icy, no tires are going to stop you, not even dedicated winter tires. Your point is moot.
> 
> Stop driving so fast in the snow/icy conditions.


There you go, making an ass out of yourself again with your assumptions. Did I say it was icy? 

Your assumption is moot. Stop talking so fast based on assumptions you don't know. 

So do you have a favorite hospital? I'll mark it down so when you get into an accident, I'll come and laugh at you.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> When it snows, 4wd/awd does nothing. You need snow tires.


Here is your first post, which is wrong, I live in Chicago and see snow every winter, and I have never put snow tires on my honda element, and have never gotten stuck or slid into a car, or flipped over. But i drive slowly and carefully, Would the car do better with snow tires? of course. absoutely necessary? of course not. Maybe if you didnt make such an absolute statement, you wouldnt be getting shitted on.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> Here is your first post, which is wrong, I live in Chicago and see snow every winter, and I have never put snow tires on my honda element, and have never gotten stuck or slid into a car, or flipped over. But i drive slowly and carefully, Would the car do better with snow tires? of course. absoutely necessary? of course not. Maybe if you didnt make such an absolute statement, you wouldnt be getting shitted on.


Oh yeah totally my bad, I forgot this board is full of douchebags. Everything is yes or no, there's no in-between.

So then don't wear helmets then. Would your head be safer wearing a helmet? Of course. Absolutely necessary? Of course not. 

I don't live in the snow, what the hell do I know about snow driving? So to compensate my lack of snow driving experience and knowledge, I'd rather come prepared than not. But of course, to you people, that cautious way of thinking makes no sense, right?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

say chi sin lo said:


> NO shit braking has nothing to do with acceleration and momentum. Tell me how you're going to stop the car when the tires when the roads are so slick that your all-season tires are essentially gliding on the road. You can have the most powerful brakes in the world, but if you don't have the tires to grip the surface, you're not stopping the car.


Try downshifting rather than using the breaks.



say chi sin lo said:


> Those who aren't exposed to those conditions on a regular basis will be caught off-guard like we were.


Conversation pretty much ends right here.




say chi sin lo said:


> Don't ever get into an accident man, because if you do. I'm going to sit here, laugh and point at you. Remember, ANY accident, I'm going to sit here and point and laugh at you. With or without injuries/fatalities, I'm going to act like you and say: "psssh, I ain't never flipped a car".


:eusa_clap:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> There you go, making an ass out of yourself again with your assumptions. Did I say it was icy?
> 
> Your assumption is moot. Stop talking so fast based on assumptions you don't know.
> 
> So do you have a favorite hospital? I'll mark it down so when you get into an accident, I'll come and laugh at you.


You're not very good at the internet


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Try downshifting rather than using the breaks.
> 
> :eusa_clap:


I do drive a manual, so downshifting is second-nature to me. My friend's 4runner was an automatic though, so... :dizzy:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> Oh yeah totally my bad, I forgot this board is full of douchebags. Everything is yes or no, there's no in-between.
> 
> So then don't wear helmets then. Would your head be safer wearing a helmet? Of course. Absolutely necessary? Of course not.
> 
> I don't live in the snow, what the hell do I know about snow driving? So to compensate my lack of snow driving experience and knowledge, I'd rather come prepared than not. But of course, to you people, that cautious way of thinking makes no sense, right?


1.You are the douchebag

2. If I dont wear my helmet, I probably would be a little more cautious riding

3. No one said it makes no sense, we are saying its not an ABSOLUTE necessity, unless you suck at driving like you and your friend that does cartwheels in his 4runner


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> You're not very good at the internet


I'm sorry, am I supposed to be an expert at arguing with douchebags? Or assholes who like to make vast ASSumption?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> 1.You are the douchebag
> 
> 2. If I dont wear my helmet, I probably would be a little more cautious riding
> 
> 3. No one said it makes no sense, we are saying its not an ABSOLUTE necessity, unless *you suck at driving like you* and your friend that does cartwheels in his 4runner


Did I say I crash? Reading comprehension dude, check it out.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> I do drive a manual, so downshifting is second-nature to me. My friend's 4runner was an automatic though, so... :dizzy:


Absoutely terrifying that someone that doesnt know to shift their automatic into 2nd and turn off their overdrive gear is flying around on mountain roads. Explains the flipped 4runner:blink:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> Absoutely terrifying that someone that doesnt know to shift their automatic into 2nd and turn off their overdrive gear is flying around on mountain roads. Explains the flipped 4runner:blink:


Dude learn to fucking read. Did I say it was me driving that automatic 4runner?! I was my own (and separate, since I have to spell everything out for you) car.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> Pretty sure my "idiot" friend knows more about driving, momentum, and kinetic energy than you.


So I guess your idiot friend doesnt really know much about driving, momentum and kinetic energy huh?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> So I guess your idiot friend doesnt really know much about driving, momentum and kinetic energy huh?


No what my friend didn't know was a patch of black ice in front of him. 

Why didn't you quote my previous quote? Since you like to pull quotes from way back to continue an argument. You learned how to read yet? Since your dumbass thought it was me who drove that automatic 4runner.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Come on guys, quit junking up bro's thread. Everybody knows that both AWD/4X4 helps in slick road conditions, as do snow tires. Neither makes up for common sense and experience though.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> No what my friend didn't know was a patch of black ice in front of him.
> 
> Why didn't you quote my previous quote? Since you like to pull quotes from way back to continue an argument. You learned how to read yet? Since your dumbass thought it was me who drove that automatic 4runner.


He shoulda slowed down


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> He shoulda slowed down


And you should have shut the fuck up when your dumbass assumption fell through.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> And you should have shut the fuck up when your dumbass assumption fell through.


Or maybe you and your genius friend should take some driving lessons? :icon_scratch:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

16gkid said:


> Or maybe you and your genius friend should take some driving lessons? :icon_scratch:


Then your dumbass need to take some reading comprehension lessons :icon_scratch:


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> Then your dumbass need to take some reading comprehension lessons :icon_scratch:


I comprehended things just fine, you beleive its impossible to drive in the snow unless you have snow tires, but you are wrong, you just dont have the skills to. But if I ever need lessons in how to fllip a car, ill ask your friend.


----------

